# Creepy Wedding Music



## Halloweiner

How about this:

*Evil Bride (Twisted Wedding March) Wav*


----------



## DeathMask

Excellent twist. Thanks for this!


----------



## SinTheDoll

I have the unedited version of the wedding march that plays in the haunted mansion attic, wedding scene. 

It's the origional without the I DO's or the screams. it just has the piano music and her heart beat.

YouTube - The New Attic
Just the music and the heartbeat, not her talking. :] Its pretty neat. PM me your Email and ill send it to you if you want it.
-Anthony


----------



## IshWitch

Midnight Syndicate has some music that could be fitting. I think Manheim Steamroller would probably, too, but I haven't heard their whole collection.


----------



## LV Scott T

Maybe you could try this. Years ago, we had a funeral-themed Halloween party, and I wanted some typical funeral parlor organ music, but non-typical songs. So I found some rock song midi files, downloaded a freeware midi editor, slowed down the timing, eliminated all of the tracks except the lead instrument, and changed that one to church organ. Imagine Hotel California and Girls, Girls, Girls played in church! The looks on people's faces! I heard a lot of "That song sounds familiar, but I just can't place it..."

Maybe you could do the same thing. I mean, after all, they usually play church music at weddings AND at funerals...


----------



## GDfreak

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> I have the unedited version of the wedding march that plays in the haunted mansion attic, wedding scene.





Thats what I was going to suggest. I like the way it sounds with piano but with a few minor chords.


----------



## Mz Skull

Thank you everyone.......it all sounds great!!
My computer has been down and the only time I
could get on here was at work and only for a few 
minutes.....
I appreciate all the great input......keep it coming!!


----------



## nightbeasties

Toccata in Fugue could work, and Night on Bald Mountain.


----------



## Freakies

*Wedding Music*

Try Queen's Flash Gordon Sound Track - The wedding march is in minor and done on Guitar.
Also try, In A World...'s songs: Darkness Falls, Nightmares or anything off the Hallows' Eve album.
Oh, and Danny Elfman's Corpse Bride.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake

A few more song suggestions:

Twilight Time – The Platters 
Spooky (Little Girl/Boy) – Dusty Springfield and others
Ghost Ship – Robyn Hitchcock
My Wife and My Dead Wife – Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## jodi franco

I am getting married on Halloween, '09 and am having a hard time finding any good ideas for decorating/flowers/reception, etc. I did however find our wedding processional music, you might want to check these guys out. We are using Midnight Syndicate's "Dr. V's Theme". I love it. I also tossed around the idea of using their "haunted nursery" song, but decided on Dr. V's Theme.
They have a myspace page with their music on it for you to listen to. I just know you'll love it!!


----------



## Halloweiner

"Haunted Nursery" would be a good one too for when the wedding party comes in. The go to "Dr. V's Theme" as the bride comes in.


----------



## wickedwood

*Please send me a copy.*



SinTheDoll said:


> I have the unedited version of the wedding march that plays in the haunted mansion attic, wedding scene.
> 
> It's the origional without the I DO's or the screams. it just has the piano music and her heart beat.
> 
> YouTube - The New Attic
> Just the music and the heartbeat, not her talking. :] Its pretty neat. PM me your Email and ill send it to you if you want it.
> -Anthony


I would really appreciate it if you send this version to me for my haunted wedding room.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## diggerc

Maybe this one
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/brood.mp3


----------



## repo_man

Here's the bridal march from The Haunted Mansion:

http://www.mediafire.com/?kqqkuwu3nwt


----------

